# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  несколько вопросов о поклонении шалаграма- гирираджа-шилам

## Yashoda Kumar das

По некоторым обстоятельствам мой друг не может поклоняться своим шалагарама- гирираджа-шилам и он попросил меня на какое-то время помочь (у него 19 Шалаграм и 1 Гирирадж. Гуру Махарадж дал благословение на это. Стандарт у моего друга не высокий, какие-то общие моменты объяснил, но у меня до сих пор остались некоторые вопросы. Так как я поклоняюсь периодически храмовым Гаура-Нитай, остались вопросы. Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться.

1. Я знаю, что поклонение Кришне должно осуществляться через Господа Чайтанью. Как практически это происходит?
2. Какие дхьяны, молитвы, медитации вы посоветуете для поклонения данным Божествам? Подойдут ли молитвы Радха-Кришне? Или тут только Кришне нужно?
3. Можно ли касаться шил при натирании маслом указательным пальцем? Видел на видео Аиндры, что он использовал его, но все-таки хочу уточнить этот момент.
4. шилу можно носить у себя на шее, даже будучу нечистым (ходили в туалет, кушали, прошло 6ч. после омовения и т.д.). Это что я узнал, сказали что Божество, оно в мешочке, и мы Его непосредственно в руках не держим. Ну а вот вопрос такой, как его оттуда доставать или ложить, если ты нечист? Нужно принимать омовение, тилаки, ачаман? или это можно делать в этом случае? и как быть с обувью и стаканом воды, во время такого ношения шилы на шее?
5. Кто может готовить для шил? (1-2 инициации, минимальный стандарт чистоты?)
6. Кто может омывать Божество на Говардхана-пуджу? (1-2 инициации) Что можно сделать особенного для Гирираджа в день Говардхана-пуджи?
7. Среди шил одна есть угра-нрисимха. Как пройдет такое поклонение для грихастхи? слышал, что может семейная жизнь разрушиться, правда ли это?
8. Если в путешествиях невозможно поклоняться Божеству, нужно проводить манаса пуджу. Нужно ли в данном случае поститься? и как читать гаятри, если Божество спит? ведь гаятри - это элемент панчаратры, и читается для Божества?
9. Какие точные мантры пробуждения и укладывания шалаграм- и гирирадж-шилы?

----------


## Галим

> По некоторым обстоятельствам мой друг не может поклоняться своим шалагарама- гирираджа-шилам и он попросил меня на какое-то время помочь (у него 19 Шалаграм и 1 Гирирадж. Гуру Махарадж дал благословение на это. Стандарт у моего друга не высокий, какие-то общие моменты объяснил, но у меня до сих пор остались некоторые вопросы. Так как я поклоняюсь периодически храмовым Гаура-Нитай, остались вопросы. Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться.
> 
> 1. Я знаю, что поклонение Кришне должно осуществляться через Господа Чайтанью. Как практически это происходит?
> 2. Какие дхьяны, молитвы, медитации вы посоветуете для поклонения данным Божествам? Подойдут ли молитвы Радха-Кришне? Или тут только Кришне нужно?
> 3. Можно ли касаться шил при натирании маслом указательным пальцем? Видел на видео Аиндры, что он использовал его, но все-таки хочу уточнить этот момент.
> 4. шилу можно носить у себя на шее, даже будучу нечистым (ходили в туалет, кушали, прошло 6ч. после омовения и т.д.). Это что я узнал, сказали что Божество, оно в мешочке, и мы Его непосредственно в руках не держим. Ну а вот вопрос такой, как его оттуда доставать или ложить, если ты нечист? Нужно принимать омовение, тилаки, ачаман? или это можно делать в этом случае? и как быть с обувью и стаканом воды, во время такого ношения шилы на шее?
> 5. Кто может готовить для шил? (1-2 инициации, минимальный стандарт чистоты?)
> 6. Кто может омывать Божество на Говардхана-пуджу? (1-2 инициации) Что можно сделать особенного для Гирираджа в день Говардхана-пуджи?
> 7. Среди шил одна есть угра-нрисимха. Как пройдет такое поклонение для грихастхи? слышал, что может семейная жизнь разрушиться, правда ли это?
> ...


Это речь не исконовского гуру,но все же..
_
Переводчик: Этот преданный говорит, что у него есть Гирираджа-шила, и просит у Вас благословений по-
клоняться ей. 
Шрила Нараяна Махарадж: Сначала обрети квалификацию, потом ты сможешь поклоняться Гирираджа-
шиле. Без дикши ты не можешь делать этого. А если ты служишь Гирираджа-шиле, не имея дикши, ты не-
сомненно будешь допускать множество оскорблений. Сад-гуру не позволяет неквалифицированным людям 
совершать такое поклонение (шиле или Божеству), потому что они воспринимают Божество как статую или 
камень, а не как Самого Кришну. 
Урукрам Прабху: Он говорит, что ему кто-то дал эту шилу, и она осталась у него. 
Шрила Нараяна Махарадж: А если кто-то даст ему яд, он примет его и выпьет? Будьте очень осторожны._

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Мм, соглашусь с вами, возможно у меня нет квалификации поклоняться, однако Гуру Махарадж дал мне благословение на поклонение шалаграм- гирирадж-шилам.

----------


## Галим

> Мм, соглашусь с вами, возможно у меня нет квалификации поклоняться, однако Гуру Махарадж дал мне благословение на поклонение шалаграм- гирирадж-шилам.


Я не понял значит,мне показалось из первого сообщения,что благословение было дано вашему другу.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

да, простите, неправильно выразился. вот как раз-таки наоборот, поэтому ему пришлось отдать до поры до времени

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

похоже все на Карттику дали обет не заходить в интернет?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не так много преданных поклоняются Кришне в этой форме, - ответственность колоссальная. Насколько я знаю, о том, как поклоняться и рекомендуемых стандартах ученик обязан спрашивать у дикша-Гуру.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

тут больше детали поклонения, а гуру недоступен так сильно. по крайней мере он нашел время сказать, что можно поклоняться :smilies:  Так или иначе, спасибо. Какие-то вопросы уже узнал у некоторых вайшнавов.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Хорошие вопросы.

Было бы интересно узнать ответы на них, если вы их получите не на этом форуме.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Хорошо, в ближайшее время напишу

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Я не знаю насколько правильны были ответы, просто передам что мне сказали

1. Я знаю, что поклонение Кришне должно осуществляться через Господа Чайтанью. Как практически это происходит?
Изображение Панча-таттвы должно присутствовать на алтаре.

2. Какие дхьяны, молитвы, медитации вы посоветуете для поклонения данным Божествам? Подойдут ли молитвы Радха-Кришне? Или тут только Кришне нужно?
Молитвы такие же как и в поклонении Радха-Кришне. Также можно читать Говардхана-васа-прартхана-дашаку Рагхунатх даса Госвами и подобные молитвы прославляющие холм Говардхан

3. Можно ли касаться шил при натирании маслом указательным пальцем? Видел на видео Аиндры, что он использовал его, но все-таки хочу уточнить этот момент.
Не стоит касаться Божеств указательным пальцем, он считается нечистым.

4. шилу можно носить у себя на шее, даже будучу нечистым (ходили в туалет, кушали, прошло 6ч. после омовения и т.д.). Это что я узнал, сказали что Божество, оно в мешочке, и мы Его непосредственно в руках не держим. Ну а вот вопрос такой, как его оттуда доставать или ложить, если ты нечист? Нужно принимать омовение, тилаки, ачаман? или это можно делать в этом случае? и как быть с обувью и стаканом воды, во время такого ношения шилы на шее?
Используйте ткань, в который вы будете ложить или доставать шилу. Так вы не будете касаться Божества руками непосредственно. То есть необязательно быть полностью чистым. Обувь и стакан при таком ношении необязательны.

7. Среди шил одна есть угра-нрисимха. Как пройдет такое поклонение для грихастхи? слышал, что может семейная жизнь разрушиться, правда ли это?
Необязательно. Просто таков этикет, что угра-Нрисимхе поклоняются найштхика-брахмачари и санньяси. Однако о поклонении угра-нрисимхе нужно уточнять у духовного учителя.

9. Какие точные мантры пробуждения и укладывания шалаграм- и гирирадж-шилы? 

ИШВАРА ШРИ-ХАРЕ КРИШНА
ДЕВАКИ-НАНДАНА ПРАБХО
НИДРАМ МУНЧА ДЖАГАН-НАТХА
ПРАБХАТА-САМАЙО БХАВЕТ

ГО-ГОПА-ГОКУЛАНАНДА
ЙАШОДА-НАНДА-ВАРДХАНА
УТТИШТХА РАДХАЙА САРДХАМ
ПРАТАР АСИДЖ ДЖАГАТ-ПАТЕ
“О, верховный контролирующий,  Господь Хари,  Кришна, сын Деваки,  хозяин и господин вселенной, пожалуйста, пробудись, оставь Свой сон, 
ибо день настал.
О,  господин вселенных, блаженство Гокулы, пастушков и коров,  радость сердец Яшоды и Нанды, пожалуйста, поднимись с постели вместе со Шри Радхикой, утро уже настало»

АГАЧЧХА ШАЙАНА-СТХАНАМ 
ПРИЙАБХИХ САХА КЕШАВА
ДИВЙА-ПУШПАТЙА-ШАЙЙАЙАМ
СУКХАМ ВИХАРА МАДХАВА

«О Кешава, пожалуйста, вместе со Своей возлюбленной Шримати Радхарани и Ее подругами взойди на ложе отдыха, усыпанное трансцендентными, ароматными цветами. Счастливо наслаждайся Своими играми, 
о Мадхава»

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Из Панчаратра-прадипы (ИСККОН Джи-Би-Си Пресс)

*По поводу мантр:*
In worshiping govardhana-?il?, one may use the gop?la-mantra as the m?la-mantra.
В поклонении Говардхана-шиле можно использовать гопала-мантру как мула-мантру.

Worshiping Govardhana-?il?
In ?r? Caitanya-carit?m?ta K???ad?sa Kavir?ja relates briefly the worship of govardhana-?il? as it was performed by Raghun?tha d?sa Gosv?m? under the order of ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu:
After saying this, ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu again bestowed His mercy upon Raghun?tha d?sa by giving him a piece of stone from Govardhana Hill and a garland of small conchshells. Previously, when ?a?kar?nanda Sarasvat? had returned from V?nd?vana, he had brought the piece of stone from Govardhana Hill and also the garland of conchshells. He presented ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu these two items-the garland of conchshells and the stone from Govardhana Hill. Upon receiving these two uncommon items, ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu was extremely happy. While chanting, He would put the garland around His neck. The Lord would put the stone to His heart or sometimes to His eyes. Sometimes He would smell it with His nose and sometimes place it on His head. The stone from Govardhana was always moist with tears from His eyes. ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu would say, 'This stone is directly the body of Lord K???a.' For three years He kept the stone and garland. Then, greatly satisfied by the behavior of Raghun?tha d?sa, the Lord delivered both of them to him. ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu instructed Raghun?tha d?sa, 'This stone is the transcendental form of Lord K???a. Worship the stone with great eagerness.' ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu continued, 'Worship this stone in the mode of goodness like a perfect br?hma?a, for by such worship you will surely attain ecstatic love of K???a without delay. For such worship, one needs a jug of water and a few flowers from a tulas? tree. This is worship in complete goodness when performed in complete purity. With faith and love, you should offer eight soft tulas? flowers, each with two tulas? leaves, one on each side of each flower.' After thus advising him how to worship, Lord ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu personally offered Raghun?tha d?sa the govardhana-?il? with His transcendental hand. As advised by the Lord, Raghun?tha d?sa worshiped the ?il? in great transcendental jubilation. Svar?pa D?modara gave Raghun?tha d?sa two cloths, each about six inches long, a wooden platform and a jug in which to keep water. Thus Raghun?tha d?sa began worshiping the stone from Govardhana, and as he worshiped he saw the Supreme Personality of Godhead, K???a, the son of Nanda Mah?r?ja, directly in the stone. Thinking of how he had received the govardhana-?il? directly from the hands of ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu, Raghun?tha d?sa was always overflooded with ecstatic love. The amount of transcendental bliss that Raghun?tha d?sa enjoyed simply by offering water and tulas? is impossible to achieve even if one worships the Deity with sixteen kinds of paraphernalia. After Raghun?tha d?sa had thus worshiped the govardhana-?il? for some time, Svar?pa D?modara one day spoke to him as follows. 'Offer the Govardhana stone eight kau?is worth of the first-class sweetmeats known as kh?j? and sande?a. If you offer them with faith and love, they will be just like nectar.' Raghun?tha d?sa then began offering the costly sweetmeats known as kh?j?, which Govinda, following the order of Svar?pa D?modara, would supply. When Raghun?tha d?sa received from ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu the stone and the garland of conchshells, he could understand the Lord's intention. Thus he thought as follows. 'By offering me the govardhana-?il?, ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu has offered me a place near Govardhana Hill, and by offering me the garland of conch shells, He has offered me shelter at the lotus feet of ?r?mat? R?dh?r???.' Raghun?tha d?sa's transcendental bliss was boundless. Forgetting everything external, he served the lotus feet of ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu with his body and mind. [Cc. Antya 6.287-308]
Just as Lord Caitanya blessed Raghun?tha d?sa Gosv?m? by giving him a ?il? from Govardhana Hill to worship, one must obtain the blessings of a s?dhu who is a resident of Govardhana in order to take a govardhana-?il? for worshiping. Unauthorized taking of even a small pebble from Govardhana is known to bring dire consequences to the person or persons involved. Whereas one injunction calls for compensating Govardhana for any removed stone with its same weight in gold, local residents say that to do so is not really advisable in this age, since the personality of Kali resides in gold. In any case such "compensation" is meant for those who would take a ?il? without authorization. A devotee, not wishing to offend Giri-Govardhana, will prefer to wait for the express blessings of authorized persons before taking up the worship of govardhana-?il?.
As described by K???ad?sa Kavir?ja, the worship of govardhana-?il? prescribed by Lord Caitanya for Raghun?tha d?sa Gosv?m? was very simple. One who is in the sanny?sa-a?rama may perform such simple worship of Govardhana-?il? as his personal Deity. Members of other a?ramas would be expected to worship with sixteen upac?ras, as described in Volume I, Chapter 4 in the worship of K???a. *In worshiping govardhana-?il?, one may use the gop?la-mantra as the m?la-mantra.* ?r?la Prabhup?da writes:
When everything was complete K???a assumed a great transcendental form and declared to the inhabitants of V?nd?vana that He was Himself Govardhana Hill in order to convince the devotees that Govardhana Hill and K???a are identical. The identity of K???a and Govardhana Hill is still honored, and great devotees take rocks from Govardhana Hill, and worship them exactly as they worship the Deity of K???a in the temple. [K???a book, 'Worshiping Govardhana Hill']

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> 7. Среди шил одна есть угра-нрисимха. Как пройдет такое поклонение для грихастхи? слышал, что может семейная жизнь разрушиться, правда ли это?


если грихастхи временно поклоняются "тяжёлым" шилам, то лучше это время соблюдать целибат обоим.
также, так называемые "агрессивные" шилы можно умилостивить, расположив рядом с Ними изображение Шримати Радхарани, Шри Лакшми-деви и, конечно, Шримати Туласи-деви. мурти, картинку или монету с изображением Лакшми-деви можно использовать. а также много Туласи-мал или свежих листьев и манджари.
вообще, я как-то спрашивала у одного преданного с большим опытом поклонения Шалиграмам. он, в свою очередь, как-то спрашивал у одного госвами...  :smilies:  в общем, ответ был таков: всё поклонение Шилам, конечно же, индивилуально. и если Шалиграм - любой формы - при поклонении дарит вам любовь, счастье и радость, то поклоняйтесь Ему дальше. если же начинаются проблемы и вы чувствуете Его недовольство - постарайтесь передать Его в другие руки, тому, кто сможет Его удовлетворить. а сами найдите шилу с более покладистым характером  :smilies:  как-то так...  :mig:

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

огромное спасибо за ответ, матаджи Нараяни

----------

